# Was darf das AMS PRO CC kosten?



## winddancer1401 (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Angebot für ein Cube AMS Pro cc bekommen. Nun wollte ich Euch fragen, ob der Preis so passt.

AMS Pro cc 2005
Dämpfer: HVR
Gabel: Manitou Black Platinum
Felgen Dt-Swiss 4.1d
Naben XT
Schaltung und Antrieb komplett XT
Scheiben Bremsen: Magura Luise?(weiss aber nicht mehr welche)

Ist 1800Euro dafür zuviel?

Ich hab zwar momentan eine Bestellung bei Canyon laufen, würde die aber für das Cube stornieren.

Viele Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2007)

also wenn du mich fragst ist das bike zu teuer. ist halt ein 2 jahre altes  modell. für 200 euro mehr bekommst du schon das aktuelle modell 2007.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winddancer1401 (16. Januar 2007)

Ach Du heilige Schei***,

ich wollte eigentliche schreiben Modell 2006

Sorry.

Viele Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Oasisbiker (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Klaus,
auch für ein 2006er Modell scheinen mir 1800 Euro etwas hoch angesetzt. Nur, falls das der Händler deines Vertrauens ist, der dir bei Bedarf Vorbau oder Lenker austauscht, die erste Inspektion umsonst macht, für Rat und Hilfe und zügig für Ersatzteilnachschub sorgt, wäre der Preis hinnehmbar.
Andernfalls: 1500 Euro bieten, argumentieren mit Hinweisen auf das Messemodell AMS Pro Ltd (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251888) und die neuen Modelle, max. 1650 zahlen.
By the way: Was ist eigentlich ein AMS PRO *CC*?


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2007)

CC für cross country. steht so auf dem rahmen. hab das teil selber mal gefahren.


----------



## r19andre (16. Januar 2007)

Oasisbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> auch für ein 2006er Modell scheinen mir 1800 Euro etwas hoch angesetzt. Nur, falls das der Händler deines Vertrauens ist, der dir bei Bedarf Vorbau oder Lenker austauscht, die erste Inspektion umsonst macht, für Rat und Hilfe und zügig für Ersatzteilnachschub sorgt, wäre der Preis hinnehmbar.
> Andernfalls: 1500 Euro bieten, argumentieren mit Hinweisen auf das Messemodell AMS Pro Ltd (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251888) und die neuen Modelle, max. 1650 zahlen.
> By the way: Was ist eigentlich ein AMS PRO *CC*?




Hi,
du kannst aber nicht das Pro mit dem modell AMS LTD vergleichen!
Da sind immer wesentlich einfachere und schwerere Komponenten verbaut und ein Misch aus Deoer-XT.
Das Pro gab es mit der kompletten XT !! DT Felgen, U-Turn Gabel für Listenpreis 2249,- oder 2199,-

Geh noch hundert Euro runter und er wirds dir bestimmt geben  

Grüße
Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2007)

hatte mir mein ams pro bei rabe in münchen bestellt . mit reba u-turn , komplett xt und rigida taurus felge und hab 1899 euro damals gezahlt. kaufdatum sept. 2005. also mehr als 1700/1750 euro würd ich nicht bezahlen wollen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2007)

Geh noch hundert Euro runter und er wirds dir bestimmt geben
upps. hat ich nicht gesehen. ja dann ist der preis i.o. wirst es nicht bereuen. tolles bike. dann mach mal foto's.viel spaß hoerman


----------



## winddancer1401 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hilfen. Ich werd  am Samstag mal zum Händler schaun und mit ihm verhandeln. 

Vom Shop her muß ich schon sagen, daß ich es dort sehr gern kaufen würde, da die Leute sehr nett sind und (nach Aussagen von Freunden) auch sehr kompettent. 

Viele Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Oasisbiker (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo Winddancer 1401!
Was die Kollegen sagen, ist korrekt - sorry, falls ich Verwirrung gestiftet habe. Hab noch mal den 2006er Katalog rausgezogen: Offenbar handelt es sich um die Systemkomponentenoption K8. Die kostete nach meinen Notizen mit Fox F 100 RLT und und Fox RP3-Dämpfer 2249 Euro, mit Rock Shox Reba Race U-Turn und RS MC3R-Dämpfer gar 2299 Euro.
Eine Option mit der Manitou Platinum wurde nicht angeboten. (Das hat mich fälschlicherweise vermuten lassen, es könne sich um ein - deutlich einfacher ausgestattetes - Messemodell handeln.)
1800 Euro beim guten Händler ist also ein fairer Preis.
"CC" übrigens steht nur auf dem Oberrohr, nicht in den Katalogen und Listen und unterscheidet dieses Modell von den Modellen "FR" (Freeride), die teils auch "Allmountain" auf dem Oberrohr stehen haben - in 2007 heißen sie einfach AMS Pro 100 bzw. AMS Pro 125.
Viel Erfolg am Samstag!


----------



## winddancer1401 (17. Januar 2007)

Hi Oasisbiker,

danke für die Info. Ich hab mich auch schon dämlich gesucht, nach einer Version mit Black Platinum   Schau mer mal am Samstag. Ich würd schon gern bei dem Händler kaufen. Die Ausstattung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht. Bis auf die Black, das such ich noch nach Erfahrungen. Notfalls muss ich halt bei Canyon ein XC 6.0 bestellen.

Viele Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (17. Januar 2007)

[Bis auf die Black, das such ich noch nach Erfahrungen. Notfalls muss ich halt bei Canyon ein XC 6.0 bestellen.]

auch nicht schlecht, aber viel Spass beim Warten.

Sag bescheid wenn du Dir nen Canyon bestellst. Ich lass Dir dann nen Snickers zukommen.

Wenn`s mal länger dauert 

Andre


----------



## winddancer1401 (18. Januar 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sag bescheid wenn du Dir nen Canyon bestellst. Ich lass Dir dann nen Snickers zukommen.
> 
> ...



Wie gemein ;-)

Na wenn dann werde ich auf ein XC 6.0 upgraden, die sind sofort lieferbar..

ciao
Klaus


----------



## winddancer1401 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Cube-Rider,

war jetzt nochmal beim Händler. Leider geht der mit dem Preis einen Euro runter. Somit werde ich wohl beim Canyon bleiben und mich in Geduld üben. Aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist mir so einfach nicht gut genug.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf'nm Trail.

ciao

Klaus


----------



## magnatz (29. Januar 2007)

winddancer1401 schrieb:


> Leider geht der mit dem Preis einen Euro runter.



Ein Euro ist besser als kein Euro  SCNR


----------



## winddancer1401 (29. Januar 2007)

magnatz schrieb:


> Ein Euro ist besser als kein Euro  SCNR



Umpf. Ok Du hast recht. Er wollte *k*eine Euro runtergehen.


----------



## r19andre (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,
dann hast villeicht nen "schlechten" Händler. Muss er natürlich wissen, aber bevor man sich nen Verkauf kaputt macht, geh ich doch vom Preis ein wenig runter. Muss natürlich alles noch im Rahmen bleiben.

welches AMS willst/wolltest denn haben?

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winddancer1401 (30. Januar 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann hast villeicht nen "schlechten" Händler. Muss er natürlich wissen, aber bevor man sich nen Verkauf kaputt macht, geh ich doch vom Preis ein wenig runter. Muss natürlich alles noch im Rahmen bleiben.
> 
> welches AMS willst/wolltest denn haben?
> ...



Hi,
AMS Pro CC. Ich weiss nicht, ob das ein Custom-Aufbau des Händlers ist.

Ausstattung wie folgt. (Da kann ich auch einen Fehler korrigieren)
Gabel: Manitou Black Super Air SPV (Federweg konnte er mir nicht sagen, aber lt. Manitou gibt es die Super Air mit SPV nur in 80mm )
Dämpfer: DT Swiss HVR
komplett XT (nicht die aktuelle)
Laufräder: XT Naben, DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen und DT-Swiss speichen
Cockpit: Syntace
Bremsen: Magura Luise FR (180/160)

Ich weiss, ansich keine schlechte Ausstattung. Die Ausstattung ist halt bei Canyon eine Ecke besser (m. Meinung nach) und das Schrauben macht mir in Endeffekt nichts aus. 

Servus

Klaus


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (24. Februar 2007)

Hi Klaus!

Ich schalte mich jetzt auch mal in "Deine" Diskussion ein. Da ich AMS-Pro Fahrer bin (...und dazu noch ein sehr glücklicher) kann ich Dir nur zum AMS raten, da es sich bei dem AMS tatsächlich um die sprichwörtliche "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" handelt, die bergauf schnell und bergab sicher fährt. 

Bevor Du bei Canyon kaufst, wirf doch einfach mal einen Blick in die 
"große Bucht". Da werden zur Zeit einige neue AMS zu meines Erachtens guten Preisen angeboten.

Grüße aus Wiesbaden!


----------



## redfirediablo (6. März 2007)

Ich finds zu teuer, hab damals für mein AMS PRO CC 2006 mit Option K8 und RS Kombi ca 1850 Euro NEU bezahlt! Der MC 3.R Dämpfer ist mist so das ich auf DT Swiss 190 umgestiegen bin und mit diversen Umbauten (Ritchey WCS Vorbau/Lenker/Barends) und einem einzelnen Singlepoplock kahm ich auf ca 2100 Euro.


----------



## n70tester (6. März 2007)

*1500, den das Teil ist schließlich gebraucht!*


----------



## Vollgut (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab Ende September 2005 fürn ein 2005'er Auslaufmodell  in folgender Ausstattung:

AMS Pro CC, schwarz eloxiert

Gabel: Manitou Black Super Air (ohne SPV)
Dämpfer: Manitou ... 3 (mit spv)
komplett XT
Laufräder: XT Naben, DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen und DT-Swiss speichen
Cockpit: Syntace
Bremsen: Heyes 9 (160/160)

ca. 1600 bezahlt inkl. Erstinspektion beim Fachhändler

Da das andere Rad bessere Bremsen hat, wären 1700 ein angemessener Preis beim Händler.

Grüße

Volgut


----------



## paddelboot (26. März 2007)

schau mal da

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-AMS-Pro-CC-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hessen! (31. März 2007)

Naja, aus 2005 mit der alten Manitou-Gabel. Muss vielleicht auch nicht mehr sein!?


----------



## khies (7. April 2007)

Ich habe das Bike bei Ebay für 1410 Euronen gekauft und muss sagen es ist der absolute Hammer (habe innerhalb jetzt von 2 Tagen knapp 220KM gefahren) und das Bike für die Verhältnisse denke ich gut ausgereizt. Also wie gesagt ich kann es nur empfehlen......


----------

